# You become a adult, you can buy a car



## agraw (Jan 4, 2014)

Next week I'm become a adult, and my father is going to buy a car for me.
of course,I have been using bicycle before.
I think I want A FIAT 500
What about you? what is your first car?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 4, 2014)

Mazel tov. Still 3 years before you can drive it though 

First motor vehicle was a Yamaha Puch scooter, top speed about 38mph if no headwind. 

First car, Mazda 626 used for $1k No heating, gas gauge didn't work, but it was a car.


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 14, 2014)

1957 Hillman Minx.

P.O.S.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

My first "new" car was a Fiat 128. 
That was back in 1977.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 14, 2014)

Buy your own damn car.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 14, 2014)

My first car was 20 years old and was older than me, It was a 69 Ford Thunderbird with a 429 and suicide doors.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 14, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> My first car was 20 years old and was older than me, It was a 69 Ford Thunderbird with a 429 and suicide doors.




My uncle had one of those...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > My first car was 20 years old and was older than me, It was a 69 Ford Thunderbird with a 429 and suicide doors.
> ...



I'm a Chevy person but loved the looks of that car.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 14, 2014)

'66 Ford Fairlane...looking through Google images - looked a lot like this one.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> '66 Ford Fairlane...looking through Google images - looked a lot like this one.



Nice !


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 14, 2014)

My first car was a '71 Volvo sedan. No chick magnet by any means, but it was reliable and what I could afford, back in the days when kids paid for their own stuff.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 14, 2014)

Why is your dad buying you a car?  You should be buying for one yourself.  If you can't afford one then do without until you can afford one.  You should be paying for your own insurance, gas, inspections, repairs, registration too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 14, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Why is your dad buying you a car?  You should be buying for one yourself.  If you can't afford one then do without until you can afford one.  You should be paying for your own insurance, gas, inspections, repairs, registration too.



Here! Here!
 I paid for my first car working for an Autobody Shop during the summer when I was 15.
This would have been 1980.


----------



## agraw (Jan 15, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Why is your dad buying you a car?  You should be buying for one yourself.  If you can't afford one then do without until you can afford one.  You should be paying for your own insurance, gas, inspections, repairs, registration too.



sory
For this issue, I am ashamed 
This is just a gift, maybe I should have told my father that I will give you money. 
But really, I now need a car, maybe I should consider whether or not to accept this gift


----------



## Flopper (Jan 15, 2014)

A 1955 Chevy when I was 16 with money I earned working in grocery store.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 15, 2014)

agraw said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Why is your dad buying you a car?  You should be buying for one yourself.  If you can't afford one then do without until you can afford one.  You should be paying for your own insurance, gas, inspections, repairs, registration too.
> ...



ehhh... take the car...

'n tell everyone else that bayoubill said to tell 'em to go fuck themselves...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 16, 2014)

agraw said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Why is your dad buying you a car?  You should be buying for one yourself.  If you can't afford one then do without until you can afford one.  You should be paying for your own insurance, gas, inspections, repairs, registration too.
> ...



Take the car, get a job, pay your dad back in installments.  Even if you split the cost with him and even if it takes five years, you will have kicked in for it and you will be proud that you did so.  There's a lot to be said for paying/earning something for yourself vs. having something like this handed to you.  Good luck!


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2014)

If you want to be independent, buy your own car and pay for your insurance, service and gas. That's important to some while to others it's of no importance.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

agraw said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Why is your dad buying you a car?  You should be buying for one yourself.  If you can't afford one then do without until you can afford one.  You should be paying for your own insurance, gas, inspections, repairs, registration too.
> ...



Don't be ashamed.  It is okay.
Parents are supposed to help their children when they are young and it is your responsibility to take care of them when they are old.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

agraw said:


> Next week I'm become a adult, and my father is going to buy a car for me.
> of course,I have been using bicycle before.
> I think I want A FIAT 500
> What about you? what is your first car?



My stepsister died and left me her 1983 Toyota Tercel.  It sipped gas.  I could go really far with it and not burn a lot of gas.  I loved that car and it reminded me of her but it was old and had almost 200,000 miles on it.  I just liked to sit in it and play music and think because it reminded me of her.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 8, 2014)

My first car was a 69 Camaro. Real pretty, but only had a straight 6 motor and 3 speed manual tranny. 

Take the car and enjoy it. Plenty of time to be "independent" later on.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 8, 2014)

agraw said:


> Next week I'm become a adult, and my father is going to buy a car for me.
> of course,I have been using bicycle before.
> I think I want A FIAT 500
> What about you? what is your first car?


My first car was a 1965 F100 pickup. It was old, and drank a lot of gas, but it got me from point A to point B.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 8, 2014)

agraw said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Why is your dad buying you a car?  You should be buying for one yourself.  If you can't afford one then do without until you can afford one.  You should be paying for your own insurance, gas, inspections, repairs, registration too.
> ...



Work to repay your dad. 

My first car was a red 69 VW Bug. That little critter would go anywhere and do anything. When it went over 200K miles, I got worried, listened to others' advice to replace it before it went bad so bought a 73 VW bug. 

Driving it home, the engine locked up because the previous owner never put oil in it.  So, had to put a new engine in it. After that, it lasted forever. 

Now, I have Toyota's.


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> agraw said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



having a VW 40-some years ago was a work of love... 

back in 1975, with no prior mechanical experience, I was able to rebuild the engine for my '65 microbus... granted, the parts sat around on a work bench for several months before I was able to put 'em all back together... but dang... I can still remember how sweet it was when I finally got the engine back into the bus... 'n it practically sang once I started it up...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 9, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > agraw said:
> ...



Remember the exploded drawing of the VW engine in this manual -
















That illustrator died in 2005

Albloggerque: Illustrator for John Muir's VW Manual, Peter Aschwanden, Dead At 63

The People's Car - the one good thing Hitler did. 

Fascinating book if you can find it - Small Wonder. 

The Bug would go anywhere. I once went to the top of Mosquito Pass in Colorado - mostly because I didn't know I couldn't. And, you could pull stumps with first gear.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 9, 2014)

Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They should not be permitted on public roads.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 9, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They should not be permitted on public roads.



VW Bug?

You're nuts.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 9, 2014)

Underpowered, ill-handling, poor-braking deathtraps with no functioning heater or defroster and a tendency for vicious snap-oversteer without warning.  Worst car ever sold, should have been euthanized twenty years before it finally was.


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 10, 2014)

The Bug was an interesting example of an interesting philosophy of design.  Start with a design that is "perfect" at least in your own eyes, then refine it a little bit every year FOREVER.

On the one hand, you might end up with a VW bug that is many generations better than originally conceived, while staying close to the original concept - but is still a piece of crap, relatively speaking.

On the other hand, take the Porsche 911.  Refine, refine, refine.  It's still a horrific design (rear engine, opposed six), but with all the electronic doo-dads those Germans have turned it into a car for the ages.

Then look at the H-D Electra Glide.  Air-cooled pushrod V-2.  Constanly refined for the last 100 or so years.  Still vibrates like crazy, not very powerful, doesn't handle very well, and quite popular.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 18, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> The Bug was an interesting example of an interesting philosophy of design.  Start with a design that is "perfect" at least in your own eyes, then refine it a little bit every year FOREVER.
> 
> On the one hand, you might end up with a VW bug that is many generations better than originally conceived, while staying close to the original concept - but is still a piece of crap, relatively speaking.
> 
> ...



I had a 74 Beetle. Was one of the most reliable cars I've ever owned. Pretty spartan, but it always got me from point A to point B.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 18, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> The Bug was an interesting example of an interesting philosophy of design.  Start with a design that is "perfect" at least in your own eyes, then refine it a little bit every year FOREVER.
> 
> On the one hand, you might end up with a VW bug that is many generations better than originally conceived, while staying close to the original concept - but is still a piece of crap, relatively speaking.
> 
> ...



Uh, you DO know who designed the bug, right?

But, the bug is an example of being improved right out of existence.


----------

